# sticky macarons



## tasaras1234 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi chefs. I made macaroons today and they turned out nice when they came out of the oven. However their bottom was very sticky. I use traditional oven, pan with double parchement paper and baked them at 190 C about 8-9′ (initially at 250 C for 1′) with oven ajar. Any thoughts about what has happened? Thanks a lot


----------



## cbm4 (Jul 3, 2011)

If the macarons are not coming off the pan cleanly then they are underbaked.


----------



## tasaras1234 (Nov 4, 2010)

the macarons were perfect. indeed i had to bake them 1'-2' more. All they need is leave them a long time on parchment paper to cool.

However does anybody know if i could use dextrose powder instead of confectioner's sugar to make less sweet macarons


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If they came out good, except for sticking because you didn't leave them in long enough then why would you alter the recipe. Stick with sugar and traditional way.


----------



## cbm4 (Jul 3, 2011)

Dextrose powder or another sugar is going to react differently then using 10x. It melts differently and with the addition of sugar in 10x you also have starch.


----------



## tasaras1234 (Nov 4, 2010)

thank you very much for your answers


----------



## ruwi (Sep 13, 2011)

hi chef

wanted to know which oven is best used for macarons. im using my oven at home but because of big quantities i need to get a bigger oven .which type is suitable


----------



## chefsammie (Jan 2, 2014)

I would also like to know what commercial oven is best. The restaurant where I work uses the Holman convection oven and it is terrible for macarons when all trays are put in there. When we bake one tray on the bottom shelf--no cracks. Two trays+ yields many cracked macarons. Any tips?


----------

